

Steve Yegge on Rhino on Rails (video) - brooksbp
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2008/01/interview-with-steve-yegge-on-rhino-on.html

======
systems
so javascript is becoming probably the most portable language ever! * Browsers
(all of them!) * Java VM * .Net * Windows scripting * infopath * Ajax * Rails

Interesting! Learning javascript nowadays is definitely a good time
investment.

I still wonder if the google ppl ever checked helma <http://dev.helma.org/>

~~~
michaelneale
yeah its a decent language. even has a formal specification and all ! Plus
there are many increasingly tight implementations of engines for it (webkit,
firefox, adobe, rhino, ... etc). So people are getting real good at optimising
it for the platform it runs on.

We could do worse then JS being the "next big language" as steve likes to put
it.

